# I have a Union guy working in my home.



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

Who would have ever have thought I would have a union guy doing work in my home?:laughing::laughing:


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Hell I work with one everyday.......:whistling2::laughing:



So what you having worked on Bob?
And remember even Rush is an union member.:thumbsup:


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

jwjrw said:


> So what you having worked on Bob?


Getting Verizon FiOS installed for my TV, Phone and Internet.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Bob Badger said:


> Getting Verizon FiOS installed for my TV, Phone and Internet.




We are switching all our mobile devices to Verizon on the 18th. We have time warner cable here for cable and broadband. At&t launched their internet recently. No Verizon available here.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

What's the problem?

He can use the bathroom, 'cause his chit don't stink.:whistling2:


----------



## BCSparkyGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

Bob Badger said:


> Who would have ever have thought I would have a union guy doing work in my home?:laughing::laughing:


Happens to the best of us........


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Bob Badger said:


> Getting Verizon FiOS installed for my TV, Phone and Internet.


 
Fios internet is GREAT, the TV well it is good it was just I knew all the Direct TV channels took a bit to learn the new junk. History, Discovery, Weather, ESPN and a few local channels.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

BCSparkyGirl said:


> Happens to the best of us........


Not if your me, I would have run it all myself just to keep the slugs down.:laughing:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Funny thing is the installer from the street to my house were piece workers paid by the foot and since it took them 3 tries to get it right on my driveway they either made money or lost their ass Verizon charged no extra to complete the install and put in 3,200 feet of fiber 3 times. Then when they did my neighbors they cut mine and ran a temporary on the surface for 3 weeks till the finally installed a 4th run of fiber.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

jwjrw said:


> We are switching all our mobile devices to Verizon on the 18th. We have time warner cable here for cable and broadband. At&t launched their internet recently. No Verizon available here.


 
My dad has AT&T and for internet it is as fast as Verizon FIOS.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

brian john said:


> Funny thing is the installer from the street to my house were piece workers paid by the foot and since it took them 3 tries to get it right on my driveway they either made money or lost their ass Verizon charged no extra to complete the install and put in 3,200 feet of fiber 3 times. Then when they did my neighbors they cut mine and ran a temporary on the surface for 3 weeks till the finally installed a 4th run of fiber.


I won't let them work in my house anymore, the last one didn't even know what a drip loop was. I went back and reworked everything myself


----------



## BCSparkyGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

Jlarson said:


> Not if your me, I would have run it all myself just to keep the slugs down.:laughing:


I did just that when I had to re run half the cables on my house ( father in law chopped thru the bedroom lines) and the guys here just slap em in, and they look like crap, all I left for them to do was put in the amps, and tie in the ends in their box......no sloppy hack work on the new exterior, thank you very much!


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

Bob Badger said:


> Getting Verizon FiOS installed for my TV, Phone and Internet.


HOT DAN!!!! That should be fun.:thumbup:


----------



## voltz (Jun 2, 2010)

Bob Badger said:


> Who would have ever have thought I would have a union guy doing work in my home?:laughing::laughing:


I'm glad to see you like quality work!!:laughing:


----------



## voltz (Jun 2, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> I won't let them work in my house anymore, the last one didn't even know what a drip loop was. I went back and reworked everything myself


what was he under the sink for :laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

voltz said:


> I'm glad to see you like quality work!!:laughing:


Where did he say it was quality work? :001_huh:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

There's hope for even you Bob.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

william1978 said:


> There's hope for even you Bob.



Slim and none, and Slim's left town. :laughing:


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

Bob, did you let him call you crustie cookie?


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

voltz said:


> what was he under the sink for :laughing:


Wow, where you ever a cable installer in AZ?:laughing:

For anyone who doesn't know what a drip loop is, its where when you have a cable entering the exterior of a building and you loop down below the hole then back up in so water running down the cable won't go into the building.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

480sparky said:


> Slim and none, and Slim's left town. :laughing:


 :laughing:


----------



## voltz (Jun 2, 2010)

480sparky said:


> Where did he say it was quality work? :001_huh:


union, its synonymous with quality :thumbsup:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

voltz said:


> union, its synonymous with quality :thumbsup:


You must not be a union English teacher. :whistling2:


----------



## voltz (Jun 2, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> Wow, where you ever a cable installer in AZ?:laughing:
> 
> For anyone who doesn't know what a drip loop is, its where when you have a cable entering the exterior of a building and you loop down below the hole then back up in so water running down the cable won't go into the building.


do you see the laughing after my comment :no: drip loop:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

voltz said:


> do you see the laughing after my comment :no: drip loop:laughing::laughing:


Yeah I know, I was just being a :smartass:


----------



## voltz (Jun 2, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> Wow, where you ever a cable installer in AZ?:laughing:
> 
> For anyone who doesn't know what a drip loop is, its where when you have a cable entering the exterior of a building and you loop down below the hole then back up in so water running down the cable won't go into the building.


....but what if it is snow or sleet, will it slide off :laughing:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

voltz said:


> ....but what if it is snow or sleet, will it slide off :laughing:


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## voltz (Jun 2, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> Yeah I know, I was just being a :smartass:


should Bob show him his tool vest, and let him try it on?:laughing:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

voltz said:


> should Bob show him his tool vest, and let him try it on?:laughing:


:lol: :lol:


----------



## voltz (Jun 2, 2010)

ONE miner SAVED!!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

voltz said:


> union, its synonymous with quality :thumbsup:


That must be some good weed youre smoking.. I think you may have smoked yourself ********.

~Matt


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

TOOL_5150 said:


> That must be some good weed youre smoking.. I think you may have smoked yourself ********.
> 
> ~Matt


:lol::laughing:

I was trying to think up a response to that, now I don't have too. :thumbup:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Jlarson said:


> :lol::laughing:
> 
> I was trying to think up a response to that, now I don't have too. :thumbup:


I didnt check to see.. that im in the union topic area.

Oh well FK it. 













You overpaid lazy SOB's

~Matt


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

How come any one with higher wages is overpaid, lower is a trunkslaming hack?


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

drsparky said:


> How come any one with higher wages is overpaid, lower is a trunkslaming hack?



How come anyone driving slower than us is a jerk and those driving faster than us are assholes?


Human nature.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Bob Badger said:


> Who would have ever have thought I would have a union guy doing work in my home?:laughing::laughing:


It could be worse. He didn't show up with a VW like the Orkin man used to have.


----------



## voltz (Jun 2, 2010)

TOOL_5150 said:


> That must be some good weed youre smoking.. I think you may have smoked yourself ********.
> 
> ~Matt


good to see you involved with union topics, Matt. Can I interest you into signing ...........ah forget it


----------



## voltz (Jun 2, 2010)

TOOL_5150 said:


> That must be some good weed youre smoking.. I think you may have smoked yourself ********.
> 
> ~Matt


union or non union, every working man deserves to be compensated fairly


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

voltz said:


> ONE miner SAVED!!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


 

Cool,,,,but wrong thread:whistling2:


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

voltz said:


> union or non union, every working man deserves to be compensated fairly



"Fairly" is in the eye beholder. :whistling2:

And what about the working broads?


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Verizon installers did a clean job here w/ my phone and internet. Optimum idiot was a hack, i ended up cutting all his wiring out and redoing it myself.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

Shockdoc said:


> i ended up cutting all his wiring out and redoing it myself.


No surprise here, I ripped all that crap off my siding and re routed it too. 

Dish network where every box gets a homerun from the antenna, is the worst!

IDK how, but the previous owners had four boxes, for chrissakes! The house only has 1350sqft!


----------



## Split Bolt (Aug 30, 2010)

Bob, be sure to go behind the guy when he's done and disconnect the old underground phone line, if you have underground. I have had 2 service calls where the phones don't work and Verizon tells the homeowner that the computer shows everything OK up to the house, so there's a problem inside the house. Well, there certainly was in these cases. The old underground lines got cut underground during the fiber install. The "technician" (probably had a 6 hour course on FiOS!) forgot to disconnect the old underground line, it rained and the line shorted underground! Saw this and cut them with my *****. Clear as a bell! I'm hoping to get more of these calls!:no:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Split Bolt said:


> Bob, be sure to go behind the guy when he's done and disconnect the old underground phone line, if you have underground. I have had 2 service calls where the phones don't work and Verizon tells the homeowner that the computer shows everything OK up to the house, so there's a problem inside the house. Well, there certainly was in these cases. The old underground lines got cut underground during the fiber install. The "technician" (probably had a 6 hour course on FiOS!) forgot to disconnect the old underground line, it rained and the line shorted underground! Saw this and cut them with my *****. Clear as a bell! I'm hoping to get more of these calls!:no:


 

I've been on (2) fios calls for humming and buzzing in the phone lines and fios told them it was someting in the house wrong. The Fios box was not grounded. In both instances I ran a #10 to the GEC and the noise went away.


----------

